# برنامج لتعريف usb cable لاجهزة توتل استيشن لايكا



## rafea1978 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

برنامج لتعريف USB CABLE لاجهزة توتل استيشن لايكا

متوافق مع ALL Windows
​


----------



## عزت محروس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fhamm (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا................. ولكن هل جهاز سوكيا ليس معكم انا جهازي سوكيا


----------



## MOAIYED (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماجد عطا (7 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتا بخير متشكر جداااا


----------



## fouadsoleman (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## sayed ahmed morsy (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## مساح عيسى (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## yousefrajb (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## قاسم عبد (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى


----------



## aboali_ashor (27 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## aboali_ashor (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## مهندس رواوص (28 يناير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## لهون لهونى (28 يناير 2012)

يا اخواني العزيز عندي مشكلة صغيرة في تعريف USB LEICA TS06 في صندوق Device manger علامة اصفر صغير على USB Serial - controller ساعدني يا اخواني


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## لهون لهونى (1 فبراير 2012)

بس لايمعل على ويندوز سيفن 64 bit ارجو ساعدني للحل المشكلة


----------



## rafea1978 (4 فبراير 2012)

انا يعمل معاي على وندوز 64 بت 
افصل الكيبل وشغل برنامج التعريف وبعدين ادخل الكيبل في مكان usb
وانشاء الله يعمل


----------



## bird2010 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا 
كنت أبحث عنه من زمن​


----------



## ازاد عمر (22 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك بس من وين انجيب الكيبل*​


----------



## أبوعايدى (24 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (24 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## م قاسم محمد (24 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## humam2008 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن جواب على هذا السؤال 
كيف يمكن التسقيط لمحطة الرصد المتكامل لايكا ts06؟


----------



## كبل (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق USB_Cable_drivers_GEV189_GEV195_GEV218.zipجزاك الله كل خير بس هاد التعريف شغال بس لعند الويندوز فيستا مع السفن بيعل مشكلة الشاشة الزرقاء وعلى تجربة هي النسخة انا جبتها من موقع لايكا تشتغل عل السفن والايت


----------



## احمدعبده67 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng younis (18 يناير 2013)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (19 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير . اخي هل عندك حل لمشكلة برنامج CoordinateEditor لا يعمل على ويندوس سيفن 64 بيت
او ادا كان عندك برنامج بديل عنه


----------



## hamdy khedawy (23 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## كيف صار (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (1 أبريل 2015)

هل ينفع مع ويندوز 8.1


----------



## noor-noor (2 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رجب سالم نور (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

